# Donating RCI weeks?



## dchapman3668 (Dec 2, 2010)

I am still trying to figure out how to deal with my Durban Sands weeks since they are difficult to sell right now and the maintenance fees are going up.

What about the idea of getting the best week I can ion the coast or Vegas and then donating it to a charity or non-profit.  I work for a non-profit and our development department liked the idea of receiving a week to use in a raffle fundraiser.

Has anyone tried this?  Does the IRS allow write-offs for this?

Doug


----------



## martyap (Dec 3, 2010)

I have the same problem. Tried everything but no takers as yet. Any ideas would really be great.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 3, 2010)

If you are donating a week of useage to charity, there is no tax deduction for it, if that matters.  See the tax article on the TUG Advice page.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 3, 2010)

martyap said:


> I have the same problem. Tried everything but no takers as yet. Any ideas would really be great.



Go to the TUG Bargain Deals Forum and see the "How can I give away my TS on TUG" article at the top.


----------



## dchapman3668 (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks for your helpful posts.  Problem is Durban Sands passed a rule saying that they may only be sold in South Africa.

Doug


----------

